# Accidentally Deleted 2 Threads



## jar546 (Mar 11, 2017)

I was cleaning up about 300 spam threads and accidentally permanently deleted 2 very recent threads in the Commercial Fire Codes section.  I apologize for this and I cannot undo it.  

Unfortunately I was going too fast and did not pay attention to where the spam ended.

Sorry.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 11, 2017)

Your fired!


----------



## ICE (Mar 11, 2017)

Check his pockets before he leaves the building.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 11, 2017)

You are honestly welcome to accidentally delete this thread too!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 11, 2017)

caca happens............


----------



## steveray (Apr 4, 2017)

Dag nabbit!...I think it was my sprinkler omission thread....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe FM Burns downloaded them to his cloud or has them stored on cassette tape and there in his basement lair?


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2017)

steveray said:


> Dag nabbit!...I think it was my sprinkler omission thread....




" you've been omitted"


----------



## steveray (Apr 4, 2017)

Realized it when I was going to post the followup that I just posted...


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 4, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Maybe FM Burns downloaded them to his cloud or has them stored on cassette tape and there in his basement lair?



PC I just happened to check in today....been really busy in our jurisdiction.  I don't recall what they may have been.  The sprinkler omission is in the BC section....they were probably about EPR .....lol


----------

